# Severum size



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I've researched this topic and found that severums grow at a fast rate until about 6", then their growth slows down. But I need specifics!! What does this really mean?

How long (average) will it take for a sev to grow from 6" to 7"?
7" to 8"?.....

Are we talking years?

In other words, how big is a 1 year old sev, a 2 year old sev, a 5 year old sev, and a 10 year old sev? And those that reach 10-12" (i'm assuming this is total length?), are these "older" severums?

I'd love to hear from all you severum keepers!

I'm asking this because I have temporary tank, and I'd like to judge how long this tank will comfortably house my favorite fish!


----------



## RyanR (Apr 29, 2008)

Ours hit about 6" (from about the size of a tiger barb) within a year, and indeed their growth rate has slowed quite a bit.... maybe another inch after 4-6 months.

-Ryan


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

*** had my pair since last november. they started breeding last january. my male grew to about 7" within a year and is now about 8.5". my female slowed growth a lot and is about 6" or so. people say they slow down growth when they breed. im picking up 3 small severums that i do not plan on breeding so we'll see how fast they grow


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

HiImSean: your post was slightly confusing. You got your male sev in November when he was 7"? And he's grown to 8.5" since then?

Anyone else?

I'm heartbroken because I don't think I'll be able to get my tank upgrade for another 9 months or so... I'm SO SO attached to my Severum, and I don't know if I'll be able to keep him in his current tank until I get the upgrade   If he gets too big, I'll have to give him away  I really really really want to keep him!

He's currently 5" total length, and in a 40G.

I'd love to hear opinions. Sorry to be a pain


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

sorry i got them both in nov. of 07 at 2" and grew to that size within a year. my bad about being confusing.

is the 40g a breeder?


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

No, it's not a 40 breeder. It's 30x16x19. I wish it were 36" long!!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

how many sevs do you have? if you have a pair, check out craigslist for a 55g setup, you can find them pretty cheap. my pair are doing great by themselves in my 55g


----------



## Isis24 (Dec 10, 2008)

I have just one severum. Problem is...I just bought this tank last week... the sev was originally in a 25G, but it leaked, then I panicked and bought this. It was the biggest tank that would fit in my car (for some reason, the store didn't have a 55G...that might have fit)... and I had to act fast. Huge mistake, now that I think about it. Should've gotten the 65G they had. Then I could've waited the 9 months to upgrade!! It's really too late now. I'm STUCK!


----------



## HiImSean (Apr 5, 2007)

how big is the sev now? if its small 2-3", one will be ok in that size tank for a few months. it has good width on it being 16". plenty of time to save up for a new one  id say you can get 5-6 months out of it. just make sure you have good filtration and no other tankmates


----------

